# Bluetooth streaming music



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Can anybody send active link for PDIM so I can stream music thru Bluetooth? I can not stand loose wires laying around my car lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Follow the link in my sig. I recently updated the links to the actual PDIM (GM changed the part number).


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

OK thanks!


----------



## sabre130012 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm new to the forum and having trouble navagating around. I don't see the link, sorry to bug u again, if u have it easily accessible please copy here. THanks again I look forward to streaming music!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Click on "Bluetooth Stereo AUX" in my sig.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I could not believe how easy it was to change the PDIM. I am NOT tech savvy and it only took me 20 minutes to do.


----------



## ccruze617 (Jan 11, 2015)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I could not believe how easy it was to change the PDIM. I am NOT tech savvy and it only took me 20 minutes to do.


Hello I am also new to this forum and I am very interested in doing this with my Cruze. I should've done it a long time ago. Just wondering, where did you buy and how much did you pay for the PDIM?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The current prices is around $90. Follow the Bluetooth Stereo AUX link in my sig and the link to the Amazon web page (as of a couple of weeks ago) is in the first post.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

What I find odd is I get sound over bluetooth when I am on a call. Like if I have Ingress (augmented reality game ingress.com) running on my phone and I get a call I can hear the game sounds through my speakers. I'm wondering if there is just a software difference in the PDIMs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

goinovr said:


> What I find odd is I get sound over bluetooth when I am on a call. Like if I have Ingress (augmented reality game ingress.com) running on my phone and I get a call I can hear the game sounds through my speakers. I'm wondering if there is just a software difference in the PDIMs.


Are you on an iPhone? Apple did some seriously strange and non-standard stuff with their bluetooth.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Are you on an iPhone? Apple did some seriously strange and non-standard stuff with their bluetooth.


Galaxy s5/Note 4. Happens with both.


----------

